# Allroad 6SP M Low Range Transmisson



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

Just found this oldie but goodie post. Never knew the AR w/ low range 6 SPM had a button on the shifter.

http://www.goauto.com.au/mellor/mellor.nsf/story2/95B9D02BBB5F2954CA256A7E002AB063










Mechanical - Transmission

ALLROAD is available with a standard six-speed manual transmission or optional five-speed automatic with Tiptronic sequential manual shift. All four wheels are driven permanently, with a Torsen self-locking centre differential between the front and rear axles enabling up to two thirds of the engine's power to be diverted to one axle or the other. Low-range transmission is available on manual versions, which is operated with a switch on the gear lever and reduces the overall gearbox ratios by a factor of 1.54. Low range can remain in use up to 50km/h; visible and audible warnings will kick in after that, with an electronic governor preventing speeds above 70km/h.

Did you know?

When first gear is selected the vehicle will travel at 7.6km/h at 1000rpm; when low-range is selected, at the same engine speed the Allroad will travel at 4.9km/h


----------

